# reconstituting AOD9604



## nautica (May 30, 2013)

hey guys,
i'm waitig on my order of aod9604 and i've just read the guide on reconstituting preptides. Is there anything else that is just as good as bac or would i be making it not as good, the reason i ask is because i don't have bac water and by ther time i get it from online i will have been waiting days to use my preptides. i'm completely new to this so any explanation will help me out.
thanks


----------



## nautica (May 31, 2013)

can someone leave their skype information please this is my first time doing this and i don't want to make myself sick/waste my peptide.
many thanks!


----------

